# Halloween Guess Who Game



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

In an effort to entertain the rest of the guests while each group goes through the haunt this year, I am working on some party games which we thankfully have a coordinator for this year. One of the things that is giving me a bit of trouble is for a "Guess Who" guessing game - so far I've come up with these ideas but given I'm expecting around 50-60 people - I need a few more "things" to guess. Can you please help with some suggestions?

Bat
Pumpkin
Casper the Ghost
Dracula
A Mummy
The Devil
Witch
Spider
Black Cat
Witches Broom
Coffin
Witches Cauldron
Frankenstein
Grim Reaper
Skeleton
Haunted House
Zombie
Tombstone
Vampire
Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Werewolf
Candy corn
Apple cider
Headless Horseman


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spider webs
Banshee
Harpsichord (I'm thinking Lurch and the Addams family here)
Hearse
Grim Grinning Ghosts and Madame Leota (don't know if Disney's Haunted Mansion is as big a hit down under as it is in the States)
Jack-o-lantern
Raven or crow
Jack Skellington


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: (The Creature from the Black Lagoon, Wendigo, Demon, Psycho Killer, Pennywise the Clown, Elvira Mistress of the Dark) Are you doing characters from Halloween Maree, like Michael Myers and Jason Vorhees? I had a game where I pinned a name on the back of my guests so that they couldn't see the name, but everyone else could, and they had to guess who they were by asking for clues from the other party guests. They could only ask generic questions like, am I male or female? Famous? Evil? Kind? Am I dead or alive? Things like that. I have a whole list if you'd like it, but the list you have going looks pretty good. It was an ice breaker too, for people that didn't know each other at the party.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks again Roxy & P5 - yes P5 that is what I'm working on - but just yes or no answers. Most of my guests are from work so most of them will know one another anyway but it will keep them occupied while we scare the pants off three or four of them LOL


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

Starting with your list, I'm up to 115 and counting in categories of Fictional Character, Actor, Author, Historical Figure, generic monster and generic artifact. (I find that including categories helps me brainstorm more items) 

I have it set up as a spreadsheet with the items (by name, category, and hint, so people answering questions won't ever be stumped), and a mail merge document to print them out 8 to a page to be cut up and taped on people's backs. PM me and I can mail you the files, Or if people don't mind, I can paste the list here, (but it's huge).


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

Heh, it's big enough it won't fit in a single post. Here it is in chunks:
-------------------------------
Name	Category	Hint
Bud Abbott	Actor	comedian, played self in various horror comedies
Lou Costello	Actor	comedian, played self in various horror comedies
Elvira Mistress of the Dark	Actor	movie hostess, starred in movie of same name
Gene Wilder	Actor	played Dr. Fronkensteen in Young Frankenstein
Bela Lugosi	Actor	played Dracula in 1931 movie
Christopher Lee	Actor	played Dracula, others
Butch Patrick	Actor	played Eddie Munster
Marty Feldman	Actor	played Eyegor in Young Frankenstein
Boris Karloff	Actor	played Frankenstein's Monster
Al Lewis	Actor	played Grandpa Munster
Fred Gwynne	Actor	played Herman Munster
Yvonne DeCarlo	Actor	played Lily Munster
Max Schreck	Actor	Played Nosferatu the Vampyre
Peter Cushing	Actor	played Professor Van Helsing, others
Lon Chaney Jr.	Actor	played The Wolfman
Charles Dickens	Author	wrote A Christmas Carol (only the most famous ghost story of all time…)
H P Lovecraft	Author	wrote Call of Cthulhu, many others
Bram Stoker	Author	wrote Dracula
Mary Shelly	Author	wrote Frankenstein
Anne Rice	Author	wrote Interview with a Vampire
Charles Addams	Author	wrote The Addams Family cartoons
Ambrose Bierce	Author	wrote The Devil's Dictionary, other horror
Edward Gorey	Author	wrote The Gashleycrumb Tinies, much other morbid stuff
H.G. Wells	Author	wrote The Invisible Man
Edgar Allen Poe	Author	wrote The Raven, The Telltale Heart, many others
Stephen King	Author	wrote The Shining, Salem's Lot, many others


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

Part Two:
------------------------------------
Dr Jekyll	Fictional Character	from book Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
Mr Hyde	Fictional Character	from book Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
Dracula	Fictional Character	from book Dracula
Jonathan Harker	Fictional Character	from book Dracula
Mina Harker	Fictional Character	from book Dracula
Professor Van Helsing	Fictional Character	from book Dracula
Renfield	Fictional Character	from book Dracula
Frankenstein's Monster	Fictional Character	from book Frankenstein
Victor Frankenstein	Fictional Character	from book Frankenstein
Headless Horseman Fictional Character	from book Legend of Sleepy Hollow by Washingon Irving
Ichabod Crane	Fictional Character	from book Legend of Sleepy Hollow by Washingon Irving
Igor	Fictional Character	from movie Frankenstein
Jack Skellington Fictional Character	from movie Nightmare Before Christmas
Bride of Frankenstein	Fictional Character	from movie of same name
Creature from the Black Lagoon	Fictional Character	from movie of same name
Nosferatu the Vampyre	Fictional Character	from movie of same name
The Blob	Fictional Character	from movie of same name
The Corpse Bride	Fictional Character	from movie of same name
The Human Fly	Fictional Character	from movie of same name
The Tingler	Fictional Character	from movie of same name
Michael Myers	Fictional Character	from movie series Friday the 13th
Eyegor	Fictional Character	from movie Young Frankenstein
Frank N Furter	Fictional Character	from Rocky Horror Picture Show
Gomez Addams	Fictional Character	from The Addams Family
Lurch	Fictional Character	from The Addams Family
Morticia Addams	Fictional Character	from The Addams Family
Pugsley Addams	Fictional Character	from The Addams Family
Uncle Fester	Fictional Character	from The Addams Family
Wednesday Addams	Fictional Character	from The Addams Family
Eddie Munster	Fictional Character	from TV series The Munsters
Grandpa Munster	Fictional Character	from TV series The Munsters
Herman Munster	Fictional Character	from TV series The Munsters
Lily Munster	Fictional Character	from TV series The Munsters
Marilyn Munster	Fictional Character	from TV series The Munsters
Gort	Fictional Character	the robot from The Day the Earth Stood Still
Klaatu	Fictional Character	the space traveler from The Day the Earth Stood Still
Freddy Krueger	Fictional Character	villain from movie series "Nightmare on Elm St."
Casper the Ghost	Fictional Character


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

Third and final part:
------------------------------------
poisoned candy	generic artifact	only documented cases were perpetrated by the victim's parent
Harpsichord generic artifact	played by Lurch and other horror characters
Apple cider	generic artifact	popular Halloween treat
Candy corn	generic artifact	popular Halloween treat
Cauldron	generic artifact	
Coffin	generic artifact	
Cross	generic artifact	
Electric Chair	generic artifact	
Full Moon	generic artifact	
Graveyard	generic artifact	
Guillotine	generic artifact	
Haunted House	generic artifact	
Hearse	generic artifact	
Jack-o-lantern	generic artifact	
Lightning	generic artifact	
Pumpkin	generic artifact	
Spider webs	generic artifact	
Stake and Hammer	generic artifact	
The Lab	generic artifact	
Tombstone	generic artifact	
Witches Broom	generic artifact	
Banshee	generic monster	
Bat	generic monster	
Black Cat	generic monster	
Demon	generic monster	
Ghost	generic monster	
Grim Reaper	generic monster	
Mad Scientist	generic monster	
Mummy	generic monster	
Psycho Killer	generic monster	
Raven or crow	generic monster	
Skeleton	generic monster	
Spider	generic monster	
The Devil	generic monster	
Vampire	generic monster	
Wendigo	generic monster	
Werewolf	generic monster	
Witch	generic monster	
Zombie	generic monster	
Lizzy Borden	Historical Figure	…took an axe and gave her mother forty whacks
Josef Mengele	Historical Figure	aka the "Angel of Death" he experimented on Holocaust concentration camp inmates
Robespierre	Historical Figure	architect of the Reign of Terror after the French Revolution
Elizabeth Bathory	Historical Figure	believed bathing in blood would preserve youthful skin
Attila the Hun	Historical Figure	despotic ruler
Typhoid Mary	Historical Figure	infamous 19th century food worker, spread disease
Jack the Ripper	Historical Figure	infamous 19th century London serial murderer
The Zodiac Killer	Historical Figure	infamous 20th century serial murderer
Jeffrey Dahmer	Historical Figure	infamous 20th century serial murderer and cannibal
Tomas de Torquemada	Historical Figure	known for torture during the Inquisition
Adolf Hitler	Historical Figure	masterminded The Holocaust
Vlad Tepes	Historical Figure	nicknamed Vlad the Impaler or Vlad Dracul


----------

